# PC Tuning (AMD 3600+)



## Jooohny (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo Board

Habe mir vor kurzen neuen Pc gekauft bin auch zufrieden
Daten:
AMD Athon(tm)64 X2
Dual Core Processor 3600+
2X2,01GHZ 
1GB Arbeitspeicher
256MB Grafic (onboard)

Also reicht für meine anwendungen (Pfotoshop,Dreamwaver,Firefox)komplet aus,
nur lese ich im Netz immer Leute die Ihren PC schneller machen was kan ich machen so
aus 2GHZ 4GHZ machen wäre schon geil,hat jemand den gleichen Pc wie ich wie weit kan ich in Pimpen und wie stabil is das ganze dan,und wie macht man sowas ?

mfg Jooohny


----------



## BadBoy227 (6. Juli 2008)

hi kommt immer auf dein Board und dessen Funktionen an wie du das pimpen kannst  Ich hab zum Beispiel einen Opteron denich bis auf 2,6 ghz übertakten kann, aber da muss dann halt der Speicher auch mt machen, ich hab ein DFI Lanptarty, bei Boards von DFI ist es ansich recht leicht zu übertakten  kommt halt echt aufs Board und deine CPU an.... weil im Grunde kann man sagen die eine CPU ist besser zum übertakten geeignet als die andere..... trotz gleichen Modelles. Zudem musst du auch beachten, dass diese gut gekühlt wird, mit eoinem Standard Kühler wirst du da net weit kommen.... Und was die stabilität angeht musste halt dann testen, PRIME ist da ein gute s um zu testen was geht und wie stabil dein Sys dann ist.... man kann halt net Pauschal sagen, was dein Sys kann und was net dazufejhlen einfach angaben, aber du könnntest z:B mal nach Benchmarks schauen hoffe ich konnte wenigstens ein bissel helfen und sry für die Rechtschreibung, bin leicht angeheitert


----------



## Jooohny (6. Juli 2008)

BadBoy227 hat gesagt.:


> hi kommt immer auf dein Board und dessen Funktionen an wie du das pimpen kannst  Ich hab zum Beispiel einen Opteron denich bis auf 2,6 ghz ...............



Jop habe schon bischen im Netz geschaut und mal ins Bios geschaut der läuft jetzt schon auf 40-50Grad da siht man mal wo die billig PC sparren.Naja nicht schlimm wäre es möglich gewessen warum nicht aber so mus es dan auch reichen 2X2,01GHZ müssen reichen,vieleicht kauf ich mir noch 1GB Arbeitspeicher und eine PCI Grafickarte dan hab ich reine 2GB Power,und ne neue Festplatte,nicht meine Alte 20GB Platte looooooool peinlich


mfg Jooohny


----------



## port29 (6. Juli 2008)

BadBoy227 hat gesagt.:


> hoffe ich konnte wenigstens ein bissel helfen und sry für die Rechtschreibung, bin leicht angeheitert



Das seit ihr wohl beide 

Aber mal zurück zum eigentlichen Thema. Für mich wäre das Übertakten meines Rechners keine Lösung. Dies kann ich auch begründen. Der Hersteller hat den Prozessor aus bestimmten Gründen als z.B. eine 2,4er CPU ausgezeichnet. Und innerhalb dieser Spezifikation sollte das Gerät auch betrieben werden. 

Jetzt wird es sicherlich einige hier geben, die mir widersprechen. "Der Hersteller baut 3,0er CPUs und tacktet diese nur runter!" Das ist natürlich richtig. Aber da sollte man sich fragen, wieso der Hersteller das gemacht hat. Denn er hat sicherlich kein Geld zu verschenken. Also wird man höchstwahrscheinlich eine CPU 2er Wahl haben, die mit 2,4GHz noch im Rahmen läuft und unter 3,0GHz irgendwelchen Schrott baut (oder gar gleich kaputtgeht - vielleicht nicht sofort, aber nach einer Woche / einem Monat). 

Und zum Schluss noch meine Meinung: Geh mal bitte in den Task Manager und schau dir mal unter der Karteikarte Leistung die tatsächliche CPU Auslastung deines Systems an, in der Regel wird die so bei 2-5% liegen - wenn das System nichts macht. Aus diesem Grund bin ich der Meinung, dass das Übertakten des Systems nur etwas ist, um bei Benchmarks ein paar Punkte mehr im Score zu bekommen. Für den reinen Rechnerbetrieb bringt es nichts! Und wenn ein Programm 100ms schneller startet, du merkst es eh nicht. 

Rüste lieber RAM nach, dann wird der Rechner auch ganz gut funktionieren, das war das erste, was ich gelernt habe. Unter XP hatte ich schon seit meinem ersten XP Rechner 1GB RAM, unter Vista 64 Bit ist es noch schlimmer. Mein aktueller Rechner ist ein Q9450 mit 8GB RAM. Und unter Vista läuft das ding recht gut. Man muss dem OS nur das geben, was es braucht ;-)


----------



## Jooohny (6. Juli 2008)

Cool danke

DU hast einen Quad Core,wollte mir auch einen kaufen nur da haben sie mir alle gesagt,das viele Programme da drauf noch nicht laufen stimmt das ?

mfg Jooohny


----------



## port29 (6. Juli 2008)

Jooohny hat gesagt.:


> DU hast einen Quad Core,wollte mir auch einen kaufen nur da haben sie mir alle gesagt,das viele Programme da drauf noch nicht laufen stimmt das ?



Nicht "drauf laufen" ist erstmal falsch, denn in den Zeiten von XP / Vista laufen Programme nicht auf der CPU, sondern auf dem Betriebssystem (mit einigen wenigen Ausnahmen). 

Was "alle" wahrscheinlich gemeint haben ist, dass ein Programm die volle CPU Leistung nicht ausnutzen kann. Das ist soweit richtig. Aber das ist auch bei einem Dual Core Prozessor der Fall. 

Damit ein Programm auf mehreren CPUs gleichzeitig läuft, muss es in verschiedenen Threads ausgeführt werden. Aber damit das geschieht, muss z.B. der Algorithmus dafür auch geeignet sein. So kann es passieren, dass ein CPU Core in der Gegend rumidled aber der andere schwer zu rechnen hat.


----------



## Jooohny (6. Juli 2008)

wie stelle ich meinen Duel Core am besten ein ?

mfg Jooohny


----------



## port29 (6. Juli 2008)

Ich bin mir da nicht 100% sicher, aber ich glaube nicht, dass DU da etwas einstellen kannst. Denn die Verteilung der Prozesse auf die verschiedenen CPU Cores des Rechners übernimmt der Prozess Scheduler des Betriebssystems. Wer höchstens einen Einfluss darauf nehmen könnte, wäre der Programmierer der Anwendung, die gerade ausgeführt wird.


----------



## chmee (6. Juli 2008)

@port29:

Deine Aussage bezüglich *..runtertakten..* und * ..sicherlich kein Geld zu verschenken..* ist ja nicht falsch, aber vergisst folgenden Ansatz : Um einen schnellen Prozessor teuer anbieten zu können, muss es ein Vergleichsobjekt geben, dass dies begründet, also einen langsameren Prozessor. Dieser wiederum muss dem Leistungsverhältnis nach billiger angeboten werden. Zudem ist die Käuferschicht sehr oft nicht am Prestigeprozessor interessiert ( OEMs, Büros etc..). 

Ergo : Angenommen, alle CPUs der Produktionsreihe sind super fabriziert, müssen sehr wohl einige runtergetaktet / umgelabel'ed werden, damit die Nachfrage erfüllt und auch das Prestige der HochpreisCPUs gehalten werden kann.

Ich halte Übertakten in vielen Fällen für Schw**zvergleich, aber in einigen Fällen wiederum ist es toll, für wenig Geld viel Prozessorkraft zu haben ( Ich habe einen E2140 (1,6GHz), der auf grob 2,6GHz läuft und mir damit hilfreiche Dienste bei Video- und Rendergeschichten leistet ). Und ich habe auch schon in einem anderen Thread beteuert, dass ich (abgesehen von der Garantie ) kein Problem damit habe, wenn meine OCed-Prozessor-Lebenszeit von 15 auf 3 Jahre fällt. 

mfg chmee


----------



## port29 (6. Juli 2008)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Angenommen, alle CPUs der Produktionsreihe sind super fabriziert, müssen sehr wohl einige runtergetaktet / umgelabel'ed werden, damit die Nachfrage erfüllt und auch das Prestige der HochpreisCPUs gehalten werden kann.



Das ist natürlich richtig. Deshalb gibt es auch durchaus Prozessoren, die sich wunderbar übertakten lassen. Aber ob deine CPU zu den sauber produzierten gehört, weiß im Grunde nur der Hersteller. 

Du kannst natürlich anhand von einigen Statistiken herausfinden, dass diese Produktionsreihe sich zum Übertakten eignet, aber  im Grunde ist es alles ein Risikogeschäft.


----------



## chmee (6. Juli 2008)

Im Falle CoreDuo kann ich nur sagen, da sind alle sehr einfach und weit übertaktbar. Na klar geht es nicht darum, jeden Prozessor auf Highspeed 3GHz zu pumpen, aber schon den billigsten E2140 bekommt man *immer* auf 2,2 GHz - das sind immerhin ( 1,6 -> 2,2 ) 37% Mehrkraft ohne Risiken. 

**edit** Übertakten ist erheblich vom benutzten Mainbaord abhängig !

ABER : Das Übertakten ist kein 0815-Service, sondern ein Hobby mit Hintergrundwissen. Deswegen beantworte ich ungerne Fragen zum Übertakten, wenn das Gegenüber keine Ahnung und noch weniger Lust zum Lesen und Lernen hat. 

mfg chmee


----------



## BadBoy227 (6. Juli 2008)

jope ist es, aber es gab mal n Zeitlang einen Händler der Prozessoren verkauft hat, welche zum Übertakten geeigenet waren und da gabs dann noch eine Art Garantie drauf. Das ganze hat dann ca 30Euro mehr gekostet als die selben Modelle von einem anderem Händler. Aber ich denke die 30 Euro ham sich gelohnt, da man weiß wie weit man max. übertakten kann und wenn was passieren sollte, hat man nen neuen bekommen


----------



## Jooohny (6. Juli 2008)

Supper Dis....

Nur weiß ich leider immer nocht nicht mehr als vorher,gipts ein Programm was mir zeigt welcher Kern was macht und wie viel er macht ?

Mfg Jooohny


----------

